# Verhärtung im Muskel



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2010)

Moin alle samt

ich bin vor 8 Tagen etwas unsanft gestürzt. Auslöser war das wegrutschende HR an einer Steinkante nach einem Sprung, auf selbige Kante bin ich dann mit vollem Schmackes drauf gefallen. Nach einem Tag hatte ich dann auch den zugehörigen Bluterguss...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/654610

Auf dem Bild ist er aber schon wieder leicht am abklingen, er war ein wenig blauer vorher.

Mittlerweile gehts soweit, dass ich wieder sitzen und drauf liegen kann, ein leichter schmerz ist dann aber noch da. Ich spüre aber, das im Muskel relativ tief eine starke Verhärtung ist, vom flächigen Querschnitt her wie ein Ei, aber in der Höhe eher nur 10mm oder so (ist halt schwer zu ertasten).
Wenn man da drauf drückt schmerzt es natürlich auch, aber eben nur leicht.

Ist es eine typische Muskelverhärtung die man mit Salbe und Wärme wieder gelöst bekommt???

Will endlich mal wieder trialen, weil nur FWHs machen ist auch nicht die Erfüllung.


----------



## *twentisix* (1. Juni 2010)

hi...ich würde auf einen "typische muskelverhärtung" tippen....hatte ähnliches auch schonmal an meiner wade nachdem ich mir die sattelspitze hinein gerammt habe. es wird währscheinlich ein bluterguss im muskerl sein....salben wärme und vor allem massieren helfen da auf jeden fall. es dauert aber einige zeit bis die verhärtung ganz verschwunden ist.aufpassen würde ich wenn der schmerz bei bewegung schlimmer wird dann könnte auch die muskelfaser angerissen sein...aber ich möchte hier nicht den teufel an die wand malen...hoffe deine gewissen beruhigt zu haben und wünsch gude besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. Juni 2010)

mit massieren würde ich aufpassen, kann sein dass der bluterguss dann nochmal größer wird, wenn ein blutgefäss wieder verletzt wird. aber gegen wärme und leichte bewegung ist nichts einzuwenden. und halt zeit, ohne die geht leider gar nichts.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2010)

An eine Verhärtung dachte ich auch schon, ein kurzes googeln hat mich aber nicht dahin geführt, dass sie durch einen Stoß/Sturz verursacht wird. Massieren ist so eine Sache, wenn es die ganze Zeit dabei leicht schmerzt ist das doch sicher auch nicht so gesund. Schmerz hat doch immer einen gewissen Stressfaktor für den Körper zur Folge.

Ich habe einmal mit dem Minibock probiert einen leichten Treter auf 2 Stufen zu machen und da hat es schon mächtig gezogen. Sowas werde ich definitiv lassen!

Theam Salbe: hilft Mobilat oder ist das nur für Gelenke und so?


----------



## hartmeanle (1. Juni 2010)

Ein Bluterguss benötigt bis zu 8 Wochen bis er ausgeheilt und das Blut abgebaut ist. Du brauchst etwas Geduld. Die ersten Tage hilft Wärme, eine Rotlich-Lampe zum Beispiel. Lass das Massieren sein, es hilft nicht den Blutstau abzubauen. Wenn Schmerzen auftreten dann höre mit der Bewegung auf, Schmerz ist ein Zeichen deines Körper der dich warnen soll.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> An eine Verhärtung dachte ich auch schon, ein kurzes googeln hat mich aber nicht dahin geführt, dass sie durch einen Stoß/Sturz verursacht wird. Massieren ist so eine Sache, wenn es die ganze Zeit dabei leicht schmerzt ist das doch sicher auch nicht so gesund. Schmerz hat doch immer einen gewissen Stressfaktor für den Körper zur Folge.
> 
> Ich habe einmal mit dem Minibock probiert einen leichten Treter auf 2 Stufen zu machen und da hat es schon mächtig gezogen. Sowas werde ich definitiv lassen!
> 
> Theam Salbe: hilft Mobilat oder ist das nur für Gelenke und so?



Finalgon!!!

Wenn du auf ganz krasse behandlung stehst, finalgon drauf und das ganze mit frischhaltefolie umwickeln.

Hab ich gemacht als ich ne knochenhautentzündung hatte. Damals gabs noch finalgon extra stark, das hat man aber nun vom markt genommen. wohl zu stark oder so, damit musste man echt extrem vorsichtig sein in der dosierung, der grat zwischen "mh naja bisserl warm" und "hey, kann mal jemand das bügeleisen/heiße wasser abdrehen es tut langsam weh" war nicht wirklich breit.
Letzteres gefühl hält auch ne ganze weile an, 1-4 stunden...  

wenn du ne gute physio in der nähe hast, vll. da mal hingehen. sportreha's empfehlen sich, die haben meist ahnung. 

Achja, wenns nicht allzu schlimm ist, würde ich vll. auch mal dehnung versuchen, das hat mir früher im training immer geholfen, aber das sah nie so aus wie bei dir...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juni 2010)

Oh mein gott sieht das übel aus :OO

gute und vorallem schnelle besserung dir!


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Juni 2010)

genauch das gleich hatte ich auch mal.
bin bein gappen auf ne bank abgeschmiert und mitn oberschenkel auf der ecke gelandet, gleiche stelle, gleiches effekt.
konnte paar tage kaum noch laufen und es hat auch einige wochen gedauert bis es ganz verschwunden war.
selbst heut, nach ca 3 jahren ist noch eine kleine (ca 3 cm durchmesser) delle zu fühlen.
da hats wohl etwas fleisch weggesprengt


----------



## SiGü (1. Juni 2010)

geduld, wärme und lockere bewegung! vor allem geduld...


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juni 2010)

danke an alle. bei dem wetter kann ich zum glück eh nix machen, also werde ich wohl heute abend mal in den whirlpool hüpfen und entspannen. leichte bewegung in form von radfahren geht leider nicht, aber da wird sich schon was finden.

der bluterguss ist auch schon fast wieder weg


----------



## ecols (2. Juni 2010)

Es ist durchaus wahrscheinlich dass da ein paar Fasern durch sind. Das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, passiert in ner ordentlichen Session im Rücken auch, nur eben nicht alle auf einmal zusammen mit ner ordentlichen Quetschung. Ganz ruhig halten würd ichs nicht. Whirlpool ist eine sehr gute Idee. Auch leichte Bewegung würde ich versuchen. Etwas gehen, aufm Damenrad herumcruisen. Ganz ruhig halten oder drauf rum hocken verlängert nur die Dauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (4. Juni 2010)

ich hab mich vor ca 4 wochen auch auf den oberschenkel gepackt. hatte dannn auch für ca 15tage einen verhärteten Oberschenkelmuskel ( war allerdings nicht so stark blutunterlaufen wie bei dir).

ich hab dann auch die stelle immer schön mit tigerbalm red behandelt (hilft meiner meinung nach extrem gut bei sowas) und hab dann 2tage nach dem sturz wieder angefangen gezielt den muskel zu dehnen und zu bewegen ( aber nie so dass es richtig geschmerzt hat, gezogen hat es natürlich), gleichzeitig hab ich aber auch versucht starke belastungen auf die besagte stelle zu vermeiden.

nach 5 tagen bin ich dann wieder das erste mal aufs rad; ging schon recht gut, hab aber auch hier nur vorsichtig belastet.

jetzt 4wochen danach hab ich beim sport und anderen bewegungen keine schmerzen mehr, allerdings spür ich immer noch härtere stellen am muskel, die dann bei fingerdruck auch leicht schmerzen.
wird aber von tag zu tag besser.

hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2010)

Bisher haben alle Ratschläge gut geholfen. Gestern stand ich mal wieder auf dem Minibock. Anfangs wollte ich nur entspannte Aktionen und paar FWHs machen und am Ende ging doch einiges mehr. Hatte zwar die Befürchtung, dass es heute vllt noch etwas mehr schmerzt, aber dem ist nicht so.

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass binnen der nächsten 1..2 Wochen alles wieder gut ist, damit ich mal wieder richtig Trial fahren kann.


----------



## misanthropia (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte sowas in der Art mal vom Low-Kick. Letztendlich muss man da durch und darf zumindest keine Schonhaltung einnehmen (wie immer). Habe das gekühlt, immer leicht massiert damit die muskulatur sich zumindest entspannen konnte (vom Gefühl her hat das auch etwas gebracht), der blaue Fleck geht davon aber nicht weg. Bewege dich weiter, zu viel Schmerz ist aber mist. Im Allgemeinen fahre ich immer ganz gut damit wenn ich 
Prellungen kühle
Zerrungen (Gelenke, Muskeln) wärme

Fahre damit bisher ganz gut


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2010)

du kannst aber eine prellung von einem gelenk/knochen, nicht mit einer muskelverhärtung durch äußerliche einwirkung vergleichen.

Muskeln ziehen sich durch kälteeinwirkung eig. immer zusammen, das macht also besonders bei einer Verhärtung kein sinn.


----------



## misanthropia (6. Juni 2010)

Das Kühlen hat zumindest die Schmerzen gelindert. Habe aber keinen Vergleich dazu wie der Heilprozess durch Wärme funktioniert bzw. einfach gar nichts zu tun. Vielleicht würde das sogar schneller abheilen. Das Zusammenziehen der Muskeln will ich nicht bestreiten, habe ich aber zumindest nicht negativ bemerkt, aber auch ständig das Bein bewegt und gedehnt.


----------

